# Emma Crawford Coffin Race & Parade



## Lars Leber (Nov 2, 2007)

Some photos from the event in Manitou Springs on October 27th 2007..


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 2, 2007)

lol looks like it'd have been a lot of fun! my favorite is the one of the man dressed as a jailbird! i love the pp you've done!


----------



## Method (Nov 2, 2007)

excellent photos. great editing work aswell.


----------



## bullshark (Nov 2, 2007)

man i love the shots, and with the editing it came out great.. check your PM's..


----------



## Lars Leber (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you very much. Manitou Springs always has some interesting events. I think there will be a "fruit cake toss" soon.

Since I got multiple PMs regarding the post-processing I will just reply here..

For this set I combined various filters. I started by tonemapping the photos in Dynamic-Photo HDR and then used cross-processing and high-pass sharpening in Photoshop. Then a variety of things, such as Lucisart, at low opacity. In the end I also blended the color version of the photo with a B&W version. Took about 10 to 15 minutes per photo.


----------



## DeadEye (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work Lars! Very nice


----------

